# Eigene Minecraft Enchantements



## Cury (30. Okt 2020)

Guten Morgen,
Ich möchte gerne ein Minecraft Plugin schreiben, in dem eigene Enchantements enthalten sind. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich das am besten angehen kann und wollte mal nachfragen, ob einer von euch schon mal eigene Enchantements in einem Plugin gemacht hat. Am Ende muss ich abfragen können, ob ein Item das Enchantement hat und auf welchem Level. Außerdem soll es möglich sein, die Enchantements zu Level, also beispielsweise ist ein Level 1 Enchant auf einem Schwert und das gleiche Level 1 Enchant auf einem Buch. Dann soll man (in einem normalen oder eigens erstellten Amboss) diese Items Kombinieren können, so dass auf dem Schwert ein Level 2 Enchantement ist.


----------



## Dessischment (31. Okt 2022)

Alsoo ich weiß leider nicht, ob das auch mit den anvil geht, aber sonst:

*ItemStack i = new ItemStack(MATERIAL);
ItemMeta m = i.getMeta();

m.setEnchant(ENCHANTENT);*


----------

